
Ask HN: Can AGI Be Achieved Through Modular Neural Networks? - hsikka
Neural architecture is largely modular in many higher order organisms, like most mammals. I think Modular Neural nets, https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Modular_neural_network, with some sort of dynamic topological intermediary will probably be a better approach to more complex, hierarchical problems, and might be a decent shot at AGI, what do you think? Does anyone have further reading about this? I also read Professor Hinton&#x27;s work about Capsnets and neural module nets, which are somewhat related.<p>I&#x27;m working on using them for disease outbreak forecasting.
======
mindcrime
I don't know for sure, and I doubt anybody does... but I suspect something
like this will play a key role in developing AGI. I've been really inspired by
Marvin Minsky's "Society of Mind" theory[1] as well as Multi-Agent Systems[2]
and the old Blackboard Architecture[3] approach, and have been doing some
experimenting with that stuff. And like you, I'm really intrigued by Hinton's
CapsuleNets work. I'm really looking forward to digging deeper into that.

The other component I think is going to be important, is the idea of a
Semantic Network[4].

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Society_of_Mind](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Society_of_Mind)

[2]: [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multi-
agent_system](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multi-agent_system)

[3]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blackboard_system](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blackboard_system)

[4]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Semantic_network](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Semantic_network)

~~~
hsikka
Ah very cool, thank you I'll look into it! I think even before AGI, these
architectures could be very useful at predicting and forecasting large,
complex problems. I'm actually applying to startup school hoping to apply them
towards disease prediction

~~~
mindcrime
Cool. If you ever want to bounce ideas around or something, feel free to drop
me an email. prhodes@fogbeam.com

I'm also fairly active on /r/artificial on Reddit and on ai.stackexchange.com,
as well as #ai, ##machinelearning and ##AGI on Freenode IRC.

